

Skeptical About North Korea’s Role in Sony Hack? Don’t Be - batguano
http://variety.com/2015/film/opinion/skeptical-about-north-koreas-role-in-sony-hack-dont-be-1201392083/

======
batguano
The author makes a political, rather than technical argument. While the
political logic seems reasonable, I remain unconvinced either way.

